# no sound with linux-flashplugin9



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

I just finished rebuilding my system everything works except sound in the linux-flashplugin9. Youtube works but is silent.

I read in another thread I should try to set sysctl hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap to 1 but that sysctl doesn't exist on my system. I'm using OSS which is probably the reason why it doesn't exist.


```
compat.linux.oss_version: 198144
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16
compat.linux.osname: Linux

dev.oss_sbxfi.0.%desc: Sound Blaster X-Fi (SB073x)
dev.oss_sbxfi.0.%driver: oss_sbxfi
dev.oss_sbxfi.0.%location: slot=8 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.PCI4
dev.oss_sbxfi.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1102 device=0x0005 subvendor=0x1102 subdevice=0x0031 class=0x040100
dev.oss_sbxfi.0.%parent: pci0
```

Sound works fine in mplayer, xfce4-media and any SDL program.


----------



## rhyous (Apr 14, 2009)

> Sound works fine in mplayer, xfce4-media and any SDL program



Are those Linux versions or native freebsd applications.

I am guessing they are native...it seems like there is a disconnect between the Linux kernel and its sound and the freebsd kernels sound.

There was a thread on this previously:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1374

Not sure what is different since you are using OSS.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

rhyous said:
			
		

> Are those Linux versions or native freebsd applications.
> 
> I am guessing they are native...


Yes, those are native.



> it seems like there is a disconnect between the Linux kernel and its sound and the freebsd kernels sound.


That's what I was thinking too. Probably due to that restructuring of linux_base-f8. Before the update it worked.



> There was a thread on this previously:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1374
> 
> Not sure what is different since you are using OSS.



Thanks, I'll have a look at linuxflashsupport.so, perhaps there's something missing.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmm... Looks like there's something wrong with ssl:

```
dice@williscorto:~>/compat/linux/bin/sh /compat/linux/usr/bin/ldd /compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libssl.so.5: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```

Odd as I do have linux-f8-openssl installed..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

Weird.. 

```
root@williscorto:/storage/FreeBSD/packages_20090410/All#pkg_deinstall -r linux-f8-openssl
--->  Deinstalling 'linux-flashplugin-9.0r159'
--->  Deinstalling 'linux-f8-openssl-0.9.8b'
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 350 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 349 packages found (-1 +0) (...) done]
root@williscorto:/storage/FreeBSD/packages_20090410/All#pkg_add -v linux-f8-openssl-0.9.8b.tbz
Requested space: 5470K bytes, free space: 821M bytes in /var/tmp/instmp.d9liTl
Package 'linux-f8-openssl-0.9.8b' depends on 'linux_base-f8-8_11' with 'emulators/linux_base-f8' origin.
 - already installed.
extract: Package name is linux-f8-openssl-0.9.8b
extract: CWD to /compat/linux
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/cert.pem
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/certs/Makefile
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/certs/ca-bundle.crt
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/certs/make-dummy-cert
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/misc/CA
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/misc/c_hash
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/misc/c_info
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/misc/c_issuer
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/misc/c_name
extract: /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/openssl.cnf
extract: /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8b
extract: /compat/linux/lib/libcrypto.so.6
extract: /compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8b
extract: /compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.6
extract: /compat/linux/usr/bin/openssl
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/lib4758cca.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/libaep.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/libatalla.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/libchil.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/libcswift.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/libgmp.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/libnuron.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/libsureware.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/lib/openssl/engines/libubsec.so
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/CHANGES
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/FAQ
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/INSTALL
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/LICENSE
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/NEWS
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/README
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/c-indentation.el
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/openssl.txt
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/openssl_button.gif
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/openssl_button.html
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/doc/openssl-0.9.8b/ssleay.txt
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/asn1parse.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/ca.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/ciphers.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/crl.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/crl2pkcs7.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/dgst.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/dhparam.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/dsa.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/dsaparam.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/ec.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/ecparam.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/enc.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/errstr.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/gendsa.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/genrsa.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/md2.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/md4.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/md5.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/mdc2.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/nseq.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/ocsp.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/openssl.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/pkcs12.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/pkcs7.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/pkcs8.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/req.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/ripemd160.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/rsa.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/rsautl.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/s_client.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/s_server.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/s_time.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/sess_id.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/sha.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/sha1.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/smime.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/speed.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/spkac.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/sslpasswd.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/sslrand.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/verify.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/version.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man1/x509.1ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man5/config.5ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man5/x509v3_config.5ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man7/Modes_of_DES.7ssl.gz
extract: /compat/linux/usr/share/man/man7/des_modes.7ssl.gz
extract: execute '/bin/mkdir -p /compat/linux/etc/pki/CA/private'
extract: execute '/bin/mkdir -p /compat/linux/etc/pki/tls/private'
extract: execute '/compat/linux/sbin/ldconfig -r /compat/linux'
extract: CWD to .
Attempting to record package into /var/db/pkg/linux-f8-openssl-0.9.8b..
Trying to record dependency on package 'linux_base-f8-8_11' with 'emulators/linux_base-f8' origin.
Package linux-f8-openssl-0.9.8b registered in /var/db/pkg/linux-f8-openssl-0.9.8b
root@williscorto:/storage/FreeBSD/packages_20090410/All#cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9/
root@williscorto:/usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9#make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/9.0r159/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/9.0r159/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/9.0r159/libflashsupport.so.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/9.0r159/libflashsupport.so.
===>  Patching for linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
===>  Configuring for linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
===>  Installing for linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
===>   linux-flashplugin-9.0r159 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   linux-flashplugin-9.0r159 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8b - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if www/linux-flashplugin9 already installed
===>   Registering installation for linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
http://www.adobe.com/
===>  Cleaning for linux-flashplugin-9.0r159
root@williscorto:/usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9#/compat/linux/bin/sh /compat/linux/usr/bin/ldd /compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libssl.so.5: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```
It looks like it builds with the native fbsd openssl instead of the linux-f8 one even though the configure script finds /compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8b.

Edit: oh wait.. That /usr/lib/ is relative to /compat/linux of course. I do have a /compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.6 but not .5


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

HA.. Success.. Solved it by soft linking libssl.so.5 to libssl.so.0.9.8b.

I have sound again :e


----------



## rhyous (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow!

I would have never thought that openssl was involved.

I assume you have a libssl.so.6 there, but the Linux stuff was specifically looking for libssl.so.5.  They should probaby change there code to look for libss.so.5 or greater.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

rhyous said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> I would have never thought that openssl was involved.


Me neither. But failing that probably prevented everything else from loading too. Strangely enough I did have video just no sound.



> I assume you have a libssl.so.6 there, but the Linux stuff was specifically looking for libssl.so.5.  They should probaby change there code to look for libssl.so.5 or greater.


Yes, there's a libssl.so.6. It looks like it's due to libflashsupport.so being linked against libssl.so.5. It probably needs to be relinked to libssl.so.6 (newer version of openssl). Or the linux-f8-openssl port needs to create the symlink I made by hand.


----------



## KernelPanic (May 1, 2009)

*No sound in linux-flashplayer9*

I followed the examples posted on the Internet on how to get Flash9 to work on FreeBSD 7. I put them all in place and everything was working fine until the incident dated 20090401 in /usr/port/UPDATING.

I had to update several ports to their new linux-f8-* counterpart manually. After that my sound no longer works. 

Any ideas on a solution?

SOLUTION:

cd /usr/compat/linux/lib/
ln -s libssl.so.0.9.8b libssl.so.5

On my system it played so quietly I thought this wasn't working initially.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2009)

Sounds familiar:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3353


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 3, 2009)

[merged similar thread]


----------

